# Awesome wallpapers



## Blake Bowden (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.smashingapps.com/2009/04...g-examples-of-high-definition-wallpapers.html


----------



## JTM (Apr 13, 2009)

i like the horsehead nebula.  i remember seeing it for the first time through my dad's telescope when I was a kid.  absolutely amazing.

i think if i use the apple logos though, the value of my computer will probably go up 2-3x.


----------



## owls84 (Apr 13, 2009)

JTM said:


> i think if i use the apple logos though, the value of my computer will probably go up 2-3x.



Now that is funny!!!


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing...very cool


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice, thanks.


----------

